# United Towing Exhibition



## nev gray

Hi Everyone 
Just thought I would pass the word about there is a exhibition re United Towing of Hull their history and of the crews who sailed for United,starting from 1920 when formed right through the decades.
I think most tugmen will be pleased with the exhibition we have put together or by the way some will have to be prepared to see themselves when they were alot younger,the infirmary is not to far a distant away in case of any I CANNOT BELIEVE I LOOKED LIKE THAT.
Please if possible take the time to go and see the exihition its your history as well as United Towings,venue Hull Maritime Museum, Hull.
From 16.08.2010 to mid November 2010.

Many Thanks
Nev Gray


----------



## keithsparks

what an excellent exhibition about UTC at the maritime museum in Hull when i went in there were plenty of people young and old looking at the information and photos ,even a photo of myself hard at work in the radio room on Statesman rolling a cig it is certainly worth a visit it certainly brought back many memories for me and the wife had to literally drag me out but i am going back on my own to really have a good look around all the best to all keith appleyard


----------



## nev gray

Hi Keith
Glad that you enjoyed it I have been in again this morning just to take some photos for Pete and myself and there were quite a lot of interested people in there early on.As you can understand there's that much history re United Towing,the tugs,the crews etc you could really fill that room over again,thanks for your reply,glad you thought we just about got it right, keep in touch.
Regards
Nev


----------



## Crowswood

Hi Nev
Seen the exhibition today 21st - excellent piece of work - well done to you, Pete and anyone else involved. Obviously a lot of hard work, but well worth the effort. I found it quite moving seeing photos and the names of the men I sailed with. I managed to get my feet wet a few times (were they ever dry and probably still not) from the mid 1960s to early 70s with UTC. Good times and bad times, thankfully some of the bad times rust away and the good bits shine through. Thanks to that exhibition just started to find my way through the alleyways of these forums. Already seen quite a few names of some trusted shipmates. 

Best wishes

Mike C


----------



## RayJordandpo

I'm at sea at the moment but my wife took the grand-kids to see the exhibition, they thought it was great. My granddaughter took some pictures on her mobile and emailed them to me. Certainly brought back memories. Well done Pete and Nev, a brilliant effort.


----------



## skele

does any one know where the model tugs in glass cases ,what where in united towing office ,nelson st .where are they now ????.my brother bob skelton asked me to ask ...john skelton ...


----------



## roddy

Hi Nev
Any chance of a few photos, for those of us who are unable to get to the exhibition. Its a two day camel ride from here, and not sure the missus would be too happy at letting me slip the tow in Hull anyway. My main interest is the Lloydsman/Statesman era. Sailed with Jack Golden, Norman Storey, and Jack Linford before being let loose on my own.

Regards

Roddy


----------



## nev gray

Hi Roddy
No problem re photographs we will put Statesman and Lloydsman photos in the gallery within the next couple of days,thanks for your message.
Regards
Nev


----------



## nev gray

Hi Mike 
Pete and myself spent alot of time getting everthing together,we hope that we did get most of the exhibtion correct,we have had some great feed back from people like yourself and we do take everything on board.
The whole aim was to let people know about United Towing,crews and the vessels going back to 1920.Thank you for taking the time to send us a message.I would think if you go and have another look you will find something you missed first time around,take care.

Best Wishes
Nev


----------



## nev gray

Hi Ray 
Thank you for your comments,it will be even better when you get home and actually go and see it,you will really enjoy it Ray?
Regards
Nev


----------



## nev gray

Hi Ray 
As an after thought forgot to tell you your photograph is on view at the Maritime Museum,just thought we would prepare you for when you get home.
Best Wishes
Nev


----------



## RayJordandpo

The good looking one WAS me, honest! although Algie keeping might have something to say about that, he pulled all the birds!


----------



## Nick Balls

Can any of you tell me what the connection between United Towing and Star Offshore Services was.


----------



## nev gray

Hi Roddy
I see that Pete as put some photographs on already.

Regards
Nev


----------



## BillH

Nick Balls said:


> Can any of you tell me what the connection between United Towing and Star Offshore Services was.


Basically Star Offshore Services was a partnership between United Towing and the Vestey Group (Blue Star Line) created mid 70's to operate tugs and supply vessels.

Numerous subsidiaries were created but by 1978 the divorce was announced and shortly thereafter the U was removed from the star on the O.

The following is included in my forthcoming book on CD - Adsteam UK Ltd.

Star Offshore Services Ltd.

(Company Reg No. SC55005 - incorporated in 7.2.1974)

50:50 UNITED TOWING LTD and BLUE STAR LINE LTD.

Managed until 1978 by

United Towing (Star Offshore Services) Ltd.
(Company Reg. No. 00887746)
and
United Towing (Ocean Tugs) Ltd.
(Company Reg. No. 01100720)



Star Offshore Services (Tugs) Ltd., 

(Company Reg No. SC55007 - incorporated 7.2.1974)

22, West Nile Street, Glasgow.

(Company dissolved - 22.09.1987)



Star Offshore Services (Supply Boats) Ltd.,
(Company Reg No. SC55006 - incorporated 7.2.1974)

(United Towing (Star Offshore Services) Ltd., London, managers).

22, West Nile Street, 
Glasgow.

1978: Restyled as 
Star Offshore Services Marine Ltd,


----------



## Crowswood

Hi Bill 
Am I right in thinking Star Offshore Services had nothing to do with that wonderful Universal Star and the undaunted Dauntless Star (now that was an adventure with good old Tommy Shep) Those two fine vessels where probably a bit before Star OS and never seem to get a mention in UTC history

Best wishes 

Mike C


----------



## BillH

Crowswood said:


> Hi Bill
> Am I right in thinking Star Offshore Services had nothing to do with that wonderful Universal Star and the undaunted Dauntless Star (now that was an adventure with good old Tommy Shep) Those two fine vessels where probably a bit before Star OS and never seem to get a mention in UTC history
> 
> Best wishes
> 
> Mike C


I think you will find both those vessels were built as trawlers. Have never encountered them as owned by UT.
However they may have been part of the Parkes empire which also took some control of UT in the 60's til early 70's


----------



## Crowswood

Hi Bill
You're right about the trawler side of things - Universal Star was an early stern trawler and the Dauntless Star was a sidewinder both from Lowestoft. United used them for a short period in the late sixties (can't find my log book at the moment for accurate dates) I did have an exciting week, which was my very first job as mate with UTC, on Dauntless. They were used in the very early days of gas exploration in the North Sea. And you are correct about the Parkes empire of Boston Deep Sea Fisheries Group - I think UTC had links with them so it may have been a short term charter.

Best wishes

Mike C


----------



## RayJordandpo

I did a trip on the 'Universal Star' for United Towing, we were standby boat for a rig in the North Sea.
I remember painting in the ships name starting from scratch on the black hull. When I'd finished I stepped on the quay to admire my handiwork. 'Unversal Star' didn't look right somehow, I'd missed the bloody "I" out (blamed it on the lunch time session in Manny Arms) 

As Mike mentioned the 'Dauntless star' was used for crew changing the anchor handlers. The original plan was for the joining crew to take her out and the off signing crew to bring her back to Hull, a ridiculous idea that thankfully never happened. I once came home on her from an anchor cranker, poor old Tommy Shep must have spent twenty four hours on the bridge, nobody was interested in giving him a spell, we all just wanted to crash out after a month "snatching". They did right to call the bloody thing 'Dauntless Star' you had to be dauntless to leap across ship to ship in a gale of wind in the North Sea in winter. I must admit I thought both ships were owned by UTC but maybe they were just chartered. 

If I remember correctly there was a brass plate outside the office in Nelson Street, all the company's ships were listed on it as separate companies. What was that, some sort of tax dodge or limited liability?


----------



## Crowswood

Hi Ray

Good to know you're about - interesting to see a few names I recognise. Oh yes the madness of the early anchor snatching days. I was on Merchantman with Jack Golden and George Bartlet. The main qualification was being mad!
I believe the brass plate business was a safety idea against insurance claims. If tug screwed up with a job i.e. a salvage job turned into an oil spill or a tow broke lose and ploughed through a shopping centre the unfortunate victims could only claim from that 'single' tug company. In theory it protected the rest of the fleet. I'm not sure whether it was ever put to the test. Sounds like work / a fortune for the lawyers and accountants.
Incidently I'm Mike Crawley mate of the good ship MT Foreman for a good length of time with Pongo - and on most of the others around mid 60s to early 70s.

Best wishes

Mike


----------



## RayJordandpo

Hi Mike,
It's good to see some of the old names cropping up. I remember when you were on 'Foreman' with Pongo. Long time ago but didn't you have a nice sports car, MGB or similar or am I thinking of someone else?
You're the very man who can help me. What was the name of that chief engineer on 'Foreman', an ex trawler engineer who seldom got the shore fitters in, he always s seemed to carry out any repairs himself, He was on her for years. I've been racking my brains trying to think of his name.

Incidentally Mike, how on earth did you get to become a TV cameraman?


----------



## Anchorman

Well done Pete and Nev for compiling the exhibition. I went on Saturday. Unfortunately left my specs at home so will be back for another visit once my passport is revalidated.
All the best from the south bank.
Neil


----------



## keithsparks

hi Ray good phot of you terry Gay,Barry Rhodes Tosh Pickard and myself in a bar in Gib when we got the Carlantic in the exhibition keith Appleyard.


----------



## nev gray

Thanks Neil for your comments about the exhibition.
Regards
Nev


----------



## peteb

RayJordandpo said:


> Hi Mike,
> It's good to see some of the old names cropping up. I remember when you were on 'Foreman' with Pongo. Long time ago but didn't you have a nice sports car, MGB or similar or am I thinking of someone else?
> You're the very man who can help me. What was the name of that chief engineer on 'Foreman', an ex trawler engineer who seldom got the shore fitters in, he always s seemed to carry out any repairs himself, He was on her for years. I've been racking my brains trying to think of his name.
> 
> Incidentally Mike, how on earth did you get to become a TV cameraman?


Hi Ray the trawler cook on Forman was Wilf Shaw according to John Noble
cheers Pete


----------



## John Dryden

Heard you on the radio this morning,sounds good and will be having a look soon.


----------



## Crowswood

Hi Ray, and Pete
Slight correction to Pete's post The Chief with Foreman was Wilf Shores or was it the other way round Foreman was with Wilf. He was a great character - I think he knew every nut and bolt and every inch of all the other noise making devices. I think you're right he did have a mistrust of shore fitters meddling with his tug. But then he always knew what to hit and how hard or not hit as the case may be. I don't remember Wilf and Pongo not being together. Two other crew members were Johnny Steele and Stu Semper. If memory serves me right we were together for nearly 18 months - most unusual for United.
Oh and sorry no MGB it was only a Triumph 12/50 - a Triumph Herald with a sunroof and a few other trinkets.
How did you know I was a cameraman. That came about after a career in pest control, a career as a househusband and a degree in Do***entary Studies and then fell into camera work - now work for channel dedicated to horse racing - Racing UK.
Another memory jogger at the exhibition were photos of the vital sparks Keith - Hi Keith. My first trip to sea was with Jack Golden and George Bartlet and Keith on Merchantman - I think the first every anchor snatching adventure. Keith was ( and probably still is ) the finest supporter that Leeds ever had. I was as green as they come and for the first 3 days I was even greener than that!!
I was with your brother Pete at the Boulevard for our Mate HT cert. How about you still getting your feet wet?

Best wishes
Mike C


----------



## RayJordandpo

Hi Mike,
Wilf Shores, that's the very man!
I saw you was a TV cameraman by your profile.
I'm still at sea in the offshore game. I left UTC, went on coasters and dredgers for a little while then onto supply boats for five years. For the last 26 years I've been a DPO (look it up) basically keeping rigs, dive support vessels etc. in position, I'm on a rig at the moment. Still got a keen interest in tugs though, certainly miss the crack, few more years to go then calling it a day.


----------



## coatsie

hi nev
me & my brother went to your exhibition at the maratime museum and thought it was very good.
my father was skipper on the docking tugs in the 50`s60`s70`& early 80`s &
me and our kid went straight to sea with united towing in the70`s & and only finished in 90`s
he was galley boy on the first crew on the hand over on euroman in durban
and my first trip was on statesman when we went to canada to tow a rig back to the north sea .
i have also got a medal for the salvage of the jimmy like the ones in the display
as i was on the seamen on that salvage and i have some photos of that job 
if you would like them
send me a email
to steve coates [email protected]


----------



## nev gray

Hi John
I am sure you will enjoy the exhibtion when you have a look at it.
Regards
Nev


----------



## nev gray

Hi Steve 
read your message above I seem to be having a problem getting an e mail off to you,we would like to accept your offer of photographs,maybe you could send me a private message.
Regards
Nev


----------



## coatsie

hi nev
i may of made a mistake on the email
its [email protected]


----------



## RayJordandpo

Steve
I was with a skipper on the docking tugs called Archie Coates, could that be your father?


----------



## coatsie

*Archie coates*

Hi ray it's got to be him there was only on archie coates he used to go in new inn red hell or grange club with danny betts snr art robbie and all the other skippers when they wher on 48 he jetty boat & job came up it used to be my job to go and get out the pub and back on board my dad had pressman motorman keelman heaman & was in the relief crew for quiet a while and I was always down the dock with him in the school holidays & weekends


----------



## peteb

Ray, Mike, got a bol--k--g of John Noble
Wilf Shores ch/eng on Forman not cook
pete


----------



## RayJordandpo

Steve,
Archie was a great guy and a pleasure to work with.
I remember when all the docking tug skippers used to go in 'Red Hell' and Grange Club (including my old man) 
Years ago the on the sea going tugs, deckies would go in King Billy, the mates and 2nd. engineers in Minerva and skippers and chief's in Oberon (deckies wouldn't dare go in Oberon, more than your job was worth) Then a couple of the lads started going out with some girls from the "Punch" tobacco factory down Scale Lane, they used to visit their girlfriends during their lunch break in Manny Arms next door. It became popular with all the tugmen and the rest as they say is history.


----------



## coatsie

*archie coates*

hi ray
thanks for those kind words about the old fella, boy some of those old skippers could drink, i dont know if you remember me but during the school holidays and weekends i was always down on the tugs,i would stay on the jetty boat all school holidays loved it , apparently i was aright cheeky t**t, but i was handy to go to the cantean on dock or go to nelson street for the wages on pay day( i once lost ronnie prests wage packet, ) he wasnt to pleased with me, but my old man sorted it out with him, some of the skippers around then were phil goldsbrough, danny betts snr ,yan vander vart, walt richie, alf hudson, les sumpton, all good skippers, single screw tugs and no power ( no voiths then ) proper tug men.
happy days. when i left school i went straight into united first trip statesman joined in dundee and went to canada to tow a ring back to the uk cant remember who the skipper was but cyril ribit was the 2nd master and did all the monovering.stayed with united for about 5 years then got a job on the docking tugs in hull for about 3 years then transfered to the south bank and stayed over there for 12 years until getting made redundent.used to travel with les andrews and cyril ribit, then charlie noble joined us over there
regards steve coates


----------



## cueball44

nev gray said:


> Hi Everyone
> Just thought I would pass the word about there is a exhibition re United Towing of Hull their history and of the crews who sailed for United,starting from 1920 when formed right through the decades.
> I think most tugmen will be pleased with the exhibition we have put together or by the way some will have to be prepared to see themselves when they were alot younger,the infirmary is not to far a distant away in case of any I CANNOT BELIEVE I LOOKED LIKE THAT.
> Please if possible take the time to go and see the exihition its your history as well as United Towings,venue Hull Maritime Museum, Hull.
> From 16.08.2010 to mid November 2010.
> 
> Many Thanks
> Nev Gray


Hi Nev, I went to see the U.T.C. exhibition today,Very good,My glimmers are not so good nowadays so i had to get up close and stand on my toes trying to view those that are high up, I was surprised to see the photo of 'MOSES' outside the office leaning against a tree, He was a nice man, Keith Appleyard looked good in his radio shack, Nick Excell looked well with the group he was in, Anyway i will be going again to have another look, And we also know that whats there is only a small part of United Towing Company's History,(Thumb)'cueball44'.


----------



## nev gray

Hi Steve again
You mentioned Alf Hudson he and his family lived only a few doors from us down Woodhouse Street Hedon rd. I know he had the old Linesman and also ten four Patrolman the Hudsons and my family were brought up together more or less
Regards
Nev


----------



## nev gray

cueball44 said:


> Hi Nev, I went to see the U.T.C. exhibition today,Very good,My glimmers are not so good nowadays so i had to get up close and stand on my toes trying to view those that are high up, I was surprised to see the photo of 'MOSES' outside the office leaning against a tree, He was a nice man, Keith Appleyard looked good in his radio shack, Nick Excell looked well with the group he was in, Anyway i will be going again to have another look, And we also know that whats there is only a small part of United Towing Company's History,(Thumb)'cueball44'.


Glad you liked it thats what it is all about,thank you.
Regards
Nev


----------



## Honnestden

Hi Pete it was Wilf Shaw I Sailed with him on foreman good Tuesday what time did you fall out of admarial see you tomorrow cheers Dennis


----------



## nev gray

Hi Dennis
No wonder he's putting flags upside down,Ha Ha 
Best Wishes to you and all.
Nev


----------



## johnnoble

yo coatsie,the first tug i was on was the handyman,your dad was mate and the skipper was jan.i think that was 1961-62SH. i,ve mat you before when i was on yorkshireman and you was on the new seaman,


----------



## coatsie

*Handyman*

Hi john
I guess that was the jimmy in leharve
I saw your medal in the museum so I dug mine out and found some photos of the ship
was you on watch when that ship rammed us while we were at anchore ,and yorkie got under way to come across to us


----------



## johnnoble

yo coatie,sorry ive been out for a pint but yes it was the jimmy,but i was,nt on watch but now i remember that something happened to the seaman.i remember that it was tidle work,we had to go between the banks two hours before high water and get out two after and i think it took us about four or five days to get her off the the bank and into drydock then we found she wasnt fit fore sea so they scraped her.


----------



## serviceman

Hiya everyone! I've been to see the UTC exhibition and really enjoyed the nostalgia trip, good on ya lads for putting it on. I spent some time on Foreman (and quite a few others) and always remember seeing the rocker tops off the engine and Wilf adjusting it while it was running and we where at sea. Lots of happy memories, the sad ones best forgotten, such as watching the lights go out on Merchantman as she sank. The only sailing I do nowadays is my radio controlled models..Tom Bell


----------



## nev gray

Hi Tom
Thanks for your nice comment re exhibition,Pete and myself really do appreciate
and take on board everything that everyone says,it really was hard work for us to pull it off,but going on people like yourself and many others comments it was worth while,Thank you from us both.
Best Wishes
Nev


----------



## sam2182sw

Hi Tom how are you, are you the Tom Bell that lived down Brindley Street if so it is Sam here from number35 do you hear from your Eddie if so what tug is he on and where is he now last time i heard about him he was skipper in the gulf. Sam 2182sw


----------



## RayJordandpo

Nev and Pete,
Visited the UTC exhibition today in the Maritime Museum. Very impressed and it certainly brought back memories. One thing. There is a picture of some of Lloydsmans crew having a bevy in a bar in Gib. It says Keith Appleyard, Terry (Tosh) Pickard, then ?. I'm still trying to think of the guy sat next to Tosh (it will come to me) but next to him it is Barry Rhodes, myself and Terry Gay.
Congratulations on a lot of hard and time consuming work, well done boys.


----------



## guinnessmick

i went to have a look last week but did not see anything about the tugs just the fishing i was really looking forward to having a look


----------



## cueball44

guinnessmick said:


> i went to have a look last week but did not see anything about the tugs just the fishing i was really looking forward to having a look


It is upstairs, did you ask?(Thumb)'cueball44'.


----------



## nev gray

Hi 
The United Exhibition is in a room upstairs,just ask at the desk. Pete and myself have made sure they know more about United Towing than we do,in fact one of them was sea sick and he was only going home on the bus,get to see it, you will enjoy it.
Regards
Nev


----------



## nev gray

Hi Ray
Nice to hear from you, I see you got home safe and sound. Glad that you went to see the United exhibition and you gave it the thumps up,thanks for your kind words,it was time consuming, but did we have a good smile on our faces when it was all in place,UnitedTowing,the crews,the vessels in fact the lot have now got the recognition they deserve,and may I add long overdue in Hull and I think further afield.
Regards
Nev


----------



## tugdoc

Hi guys,
re Dauntless Star and Universal Star: the vessels were printed on the company leaflets as being part of the UTC fleet. Methinks must have been more than a simple (short) time charter. Boston Deep Sea Fisheries was heavily linked with UTC. Don't know exactly when the link began but I think that the final managers / owners - the Wilbraham family, also was linked to BDSF, more specially through Tony Wilbraham.
Regards - Job (TugDoc)


----------



## BillH

Be aware that the fact that a vessel appears on a company letterhead / brochures etc does not necessarily mean that she is owned by them.
In past research into different companies for other books, I have encountered a similar situation where one particular company listed all vessels "operated" by them and in that case 7 were not owned but on charter.
One of the many pitfalls of marine research. 

Bill


----------



## sam2182sw

Hi lads Sir Basil Parkes and Sir Fred Parkes where the owners of B.D.S.F and also on the board of directors U.T.C.in a very big way, and also one of the Parkes was Tony Wilbrahams father in law, trough the inter company that they had, B.D.S.F. also owned the Boston Sea Lance, and that was operated by an other company in the set up with U.T.C. Klondyke Shipping Ltd sam2182sw


----------



## RayJordandpo

Hi Sam,
That's what I always thought. Tony Wilbraham was the son in law of Sir Basil Parkes, owner of Boston Deep Sea and United Towing.

He seemed a decent enough sort of a bloke. I remember an incident on Lloydsman when she was new when were "on show" in West India Dock in London. Whilst reeling on the new towing wire onto the main towing winch we had a real b**** up. After knocking off for 'smoko' for half an hour we came back on deck from the messroom to find a right mess greeting us, the winch control had not been shut off properly and the winch had been slowly turning throughout coffee break. The wire was like a snakes wedding, we tried for hours to sort out the 'birds nest' to no avail. In the end Tony Wilbraham told us to gas axe the wire into pieces to get it off the winch and there was no alternative but to order a new wire. Red faces all round and suitably embarrassed the deck crowd worked into the night and we finally managed to sort out the mess and finally spool the wire onto the winch. Impressed by our determination to sort out our own mess Tony Wilbraham ordered transport for the following evening, took us all for a night out at 'Raymond's Revue Bar' paid for all the drinks (and there was quite a few) then took us all for a meal in an Angus Steak House. How many bosses would do that these days?


----------



## BillH

tugdoc said:


> Hi guys,
> re Dauntless Star and Universal Star: the vessels were printed on the company leaflets as being part of the UTC fleet. Methinks must have been more than a simple (short) time charter. Boston Deep Sea Fisheries was heavily linked with UTC. Don't know exactly when the link began but I think that the final managers / owners - the Wilbraham family, also was linked to BDSF, more specially through Tony Wilbraham.
> Regards - Job (TugDoc)


UNIVERSAL STAR according to records remained owned by Universal Trawlers Ltd (Parkes) until sold in 1969 to Offshore Marine to become TERN SHORE. She was apparently converted to a supply vessel / tug (dependent on source) in 66 and managed by United Towing (c66-69)
Universal Trawlers Ltd then purchased MASTERMAN in 1969 from United Towing and in 1973 Universal Trawlers Ltd was renamed United Towing (Masterman) Ltd and so the plot thickens.


----------



## sam2182sw

Hi Bill seems to me book transfairs and money to me sam


----------



## serviceman

Hiya everyone..I remember Tony Wibraham coming aboard Welshman before we sailed to go on show for a week at Tower Bridge. He gave us a talk about the company and how proud we should be (and we where) seemed a decent bloke but I'm not sure if it was him that handed out the Lux Toilet soap (it could have been Jack Slide) so that we all smelt good for the guest's. I think Terry Gay threatened to eat his bar..happy daze...Tom Bell


----------



## RayJordandpo

Tom
Jack Slide wouldn't use anything so 'posh' as Lux, he would prefer carbolic (only joking). He was a brilliant cook and a real character, the weather had to be really bad before Jack resorted to a "pan of shckles"


----------



## serviceman

Hiya Ray
I once remember 'British Jim' getting his bread mix wrong but he still put the bread loaves out so we used one as a football. I could never figure out if he called everyone 'gear boy' or 'gay boy' and in bad weather he used to sing...if you ever lose your ring borrow mine...happy daze..washing the pots in Tepol was a good one too..wasn't that for deck cleaning?...Tom Bell


----------



## RayJordandpo

'British Jim' now there's a blast from the past Tom, I'd forgotten all about him. I often wondered how he got his nickname but I soon found out. The first time I sailed with him, he came on board and said to me "where's my British cabin", "where's the British messroom" etc. everything he said included the word British. He'd probably get done for being a racist these days!


----------



## johnnoble

i sailed with british jim on the rifleman,you could eat any thing there was to eat except the sprouts.he,d say you cant beat your british brussel sprouts.he also had a shop on queens road with his wife


----------



## cueball44

Does anyone remember Walter Singleton (cook) from UTCs days, I sailed with him several times, one trip 4 months on the ''Welshman'' 1973.(Thumb)''cueball44''


----------



## RayJordandpo

cueball44 said:


> Does anyone remember Walter Singleton (cook) from UTCs days, I sailed with him several times, one trip 4 months on the ''Welshman'' 1973.(Thumb)''cueball44''


I remember Walter Singleton, another character. I recall one occasion when we were anchored in the North Sea waiting for a rig move. Wally and the galley boy had been fishing over the stern and unbeknown to the deck crowd had left a load of fish hooks tangled up in the nylon towing spring. When we connected to the rig and streamed the towing gear, fish hooks were flying all over the place. He nearly got strangled that trip!
Come to think of it, all cooks with UTC were real characters. A few names that come to mind: Jack Slide, "British" Jim, Mally Franklin,
Clarry Shepherd, Nick Excel, to name just a few.


----------



## Pete Jordan

*Hi Nev*

I don't think we've met, but Eddie put me on to the UTC exhibition. I haven't been yet but intend to go Thursday. By all accounts its very interesting. I met up with some of the lads a couple weeks ago in the Admiral. (In fact I'm just on my way there again now to see the same crowd. ) Anyway, congrats on the exhibition even though I havent checked out to see if I am on display yet.
Pete Jordan


----------



## cueball44

RayJordandpo said:


> I remember Walter Singleton, another character. I recall one occasion when we were anchored in the North Sea waiting for a rig move. Wally and the galley boy had been fishing over the stern and unbeknown to the deck crowd had left a load of fish hooks tangled up in the nylon towing spring. When we connected to the rig and streamed the towing gear, fish hooks were flying all over the place. He nearly got strangled that trip!
> Come to think of it, all cooks with UTC were real characters. A few names that come to mind: Jack Slide, "British" Jim, Mally Franklin,
> Clarry Shepherd, Nick Excel, to name just a few.


Walter was telling us a yarn about the time he went to pictures to kill some time after leaving the pub at 3pm. He went in ABC then fell asleep, after a while he jumped to his feet and called out ''what who is it'' after thinking someone was shouting his name only to find it was Charles Laughton shouting Water Water in the film 'Hunchback of Notre Dam', He said he left quickly without looking round because he felt really embarrassed(Jester)'cueball44'.


----------



## nev gray

Hi Pete 
No I don't think we have met,Pete mentioned you to me.I think you will like what Pete and myself have put together in the Maritime Museum,we did our best and it's gone down quite well be all accounts.We thought it was about time the tugmen of Hull got some recognition for all their efforts over many years.
As you will have most probably found out Pete and myself you might say are pretty baised when it comes to Tugmen,and why not someone as to be,well I hope you have a good session this afternoon,keep safe.
Regards
Nev


----------



## serviceman

Hiya everyone..sorry I missed this afternoons session, had to take her indoors to drydock (doctors) when's the next get together?...and talking about character cooks, what about Mother North?...Tom Bell


----------



## johnnoble

the last time i sailed with mather north was on the englishman,the skipper was jack linford and the mate was pete birch but if you want the full story you,ll have to go to the next get together in a couple of weeks.sorry about the spelling in the word mother


----------



## RayJordandpo

Jahn,
What's wrong with the spelling of mather?


----------



## nobby clarke

how you doing, tom, that,s a couple of names that bring back a million memorie,s, tom and eddie, we alway,s knocked about together wether it be on the jetty at king george dock or hessle foreshore while still at school,dreaming about going to sea,round in brindley street having a bevvy with your dad playing his accordian, last time i saw eddy was when he came to gt yarmouth in his red jag towing a caravan many moons ago, last time i saw any body from united was year,s ago pete jordan and capt shep called into gt yarmouth can,t remember which tug , we did a few of yarmouth,s night club,s and went back on board finished off a left over curry, all the very best nobby clarke (ex telford street)


----------



## Pete Jordan

*Nobby*

Hi mate,
Saw your name this morning. I only recently joined this site and already names are cropping up bringing back many a fine memory. Mind you I,m still feeling the effects of that curry. Still in Great Yarmouth? 
Pete Jordan


----------



## johnnoble

yo ray,i must be some relation to that copper in allo allo,i must be getting a white cruwpid crack


----------



## Pete Jordan

*Nobby Clarke*

Been gathering my grey cells (Not many left) together trying to remember what tug it was when I last saw you. It would have been the "Workman". We were buoy laying for the "Hugh W. Gordon" off the Yarmouth coast at that time. In Gt Yarmouth every night. Captain was the late and sadly missed Laurie Shep. Myself as mate and Ken Elton chief engineer. Great times were had that month and great tales to be told. Unfortunately, for various reasons, not on the internet. Anyway mate keep in touch. You never know. I may need another garage !!


----------



## Honnestden

To all the u.t.c Cronnies the next meet is the 7 october in ( Admiral of the Humber ) docking time 1 0clock do not miss the tide 
honnestden ( shakey )


----------



## Pete Jordan

*Dennis*

Hi Den. Thanks for the info: I will be there. And re: your e-mail? You are right. it was the lemonade that made me forget. When I got in the cab after the last session, I climbed in the back, said "Ok, take me home" and promptly waited for him (the driver) to set off. When he said "where is home" it took me several minutes for me to remember. In fact I said "I was hoping youl'd Know". Remind me to write my address on the back of my hand on Thursday.


----------



## ALLAN WILD

Pete Jordan said:


> Hi Den. Thanks for the info: I will be there. And re: your e-mail? You are right. it was the lemonade that made me forget. When I got in the cab after the last session, I climbed in the back, said "Ok, take me home" and promptly waited for him (the driver) to set off. When he said "where is home" it took me several minutes for me to remember. In fact I said "I was hoping youl'd Know". Remind me to write my address on the back of my hand on Thursday.


Ill be there Den,


----------



## nobby clarke

pete mate, how are you, yes still in gt yarmouth, that was going back afew years must have been early seventies,what you up to,load,s and load,s of names crop up can remember just about every one,great day,s yes mother north cropped up yesterday forgot about him can remember been in the north sea anchor snatching think it was the merchantman got a barge anchor through the hull started listing mother north was running about throwing life jacket,s at everybody shouting were sinking, managed to make port okay, what about johnny hanley sailed with him several time,s but never seen him mentioned top bloke ,all the best nobby clarke


----------



## serviceman

Pete..I only got home cos I had a piece of paper in my pocket with the bus number on it..I blamed John Noble for the state I was in..Hiya Nobby, good to hear from you after all these years, I finally did get a motorbike and 10 years ago it almost killed me...I've just told her indoors that I've signed on for another afternoon session..she's packing my seabag now!..and don't anyone ask Keith what the Leeds score was...was the Greyhound the only pub in Gt Yarmouth?..Tom Bell


----------



## Pete Jordan

Allan,
Viewed your photos in the gallery. Where the...blazes... (for want of a better word) did you get that one with me wearing a funnel for a hat. And why the... Heck... (for want of another better word) was I wearing it !!??
Pete


----------



## ALLAN WILD

Pete Jordan said:


> Allan,
> Viewed your photos in the gallery. Where the...blazes... (for want of a better word) did you get that one with me wearing a funnel for a hat. And why the... Heck... (for want of another better word) was I wearing it !!??
> Pete


Long story Peter, but I will tell you all about it next time I see you, probably in the pub l on the 12th if your still home.


----------



## nobby clarke

hello tom, how are you, the greyhound is long gone, when yarmouth was famous for it,s herring fishing there were 365 pubs in yarmouth,gorleston one for every day of the year,now thank,s to the no smoking ban plus the price of ale there,s about 20.at £30 a gallon i don,t wonder.so how you keeping you need to get rid of the bike ,it,s a young mans game, all the best nobby


----------



## john baker

hi my father in law erine baker worked for united towing did you know him


----------



## Crowswood

Well! todays the 15th.. the last entry on this thread was 6th Oct - the tarpaulin muster was 7th Oct - you are all not talking or still trying to dry out. Hi Pete good to see you here, we were at Boulevard together for the MateHT...... Hi Tom here's a few brain cell stirers ..... Sandy Shore (Sand Galore) - Swansea to Grimstad (I think I have some 8mm film of that somewhere) bouncing up and down the Channel to the strains of Sloop John B closely followed with a trip to Port Harcourt.....Saw Dick I'Anson at Billy Hoppers funeral he had a copy of that post trip photo of a few of us.... incidently I only ever saw one pub in Gt Yarbo The Rumbold Arms just across the road from Bollard Quay (I bet that brings back a few bad heads and a whole new nostalgia thread). Best wishes Mike Crawley


----------



## ALLAN WILD

john baker said:


> hi my father in law erine baker worked for united towing did you know him


Yes I sailed with your farther in law, many times on Lloydsman, a good seaman.


----------



## RayJordandpo

....and a fine model maker, usually out of any old bits and pieces he could lay his hand on!


----------



## johnnoble

i sailed with ernie baker on the lloydsman,a great man to know and sail with.if your reading this mr. ray jordan ive emailed you about 4 times and theyve all come back undelivered


----------



## RayJordandpo

That's strange John, I don't have any blocks on my email that I am aware of and I always receive email daily without any problems. I received your private messages no probs, I will email you and confirm my address
Ray


----------



## john baker

johnnoble said:


> i sailed with ernie baker on the lloydsman,a great man to know and sail with.if your reading this mr. ray jordan ive emailed you about 4 times and theyve all come back undelivered


erine baker died bless him 4 years ago but he told us many storys
about his time on the ships he loved been at sea we even took his aches to sea he would of loved this site thank you all for answering back to me its nice so many of you speak highly of him


----------



## johnnoble

john baker said:


> erine baker died bless him 4 years ago but he told us many storys
> about his time on the ships he loved been at sea we even took his aches to sea he would of loved this site thank you all for answering back to me its nice so many of you speak highly of him


i didnt know what family ernie had but i sailed with one of his sons on the salvageman and he needs an apology off me because i had a problem at home and i snapped at him and ive felt guilty ever since


----------



## john baker

johnnoble said:


> i didnt know what family ernie had but i sailed with one of his sons on the salvageman and he needs an apology off me because i had a problem at home and i snapped at him and ive felt guilty ever since


bless you. you mean phil i think but dont you worry he his thick skinned lol


----------



## RayJordandpo

johnnoble said:


> i didnt know what family ernie had but i sailed with one of his sons on the salvageman and he needs an apology off me because i had a problem at home and i snapped at him and ive felt guilty ever since


and so you should you snappy sod!


----------



## ALLAN WILD

john baker said:


> bless you. you mean phil i think but dont you worry he his thick skinned lol


Ya you snapy sod !!


----------



## john baker

ALLAN WILD said:


> Ya you snapy sod !!


bless you all lol


----------



## serviceman

Hiya everyone including Mike & Nobby...I've spent ages looking for my old photos and managed to find some of them which I will post on here. One for you Mike look how smartly dressed everyone was except for me (well I was only 16) I think Ken had downed a few too many.


----------



## Bystander

Gentlemen

Tony Wilbraham is the nephew of the late Sir Basil Parkes.

Bystander


----------



## decky74

well done, Pete--nev, went to see the utc exhibition on monday with the old man, it was nice to see so many old faces, brought back a lot of memories for him, and myself, well done lads, all the best ,Dave noble,


----------



## nobby clarke

hi tom,found your picture of the tollmam, can still picture big pip stomping about in what passed for the wheelhouse some time,s covere,d in black smoke,can remember having to go to selby once to tow back to hull a newly built coaster, before we set off we took on coal in king edward dock under the shute, pip insisted we took on water agains,t the chief engineer,s advice (george head) set off and arrived load,s of people there to see the launch, it was launched beam on,went to get close to attach tow rope and ran aground we were that loaded up , there were load,s of kids on abit of foreshore and they started to pelt us with big white pebbles pip was doing his nut, we eventually got free and got back to hull with the tow great day,s all the best nobby.


----------



## nev gray

Hi Dave 
I hear your Dad was over for a few days this week,Pete let me know,I could not make it to the pub prior engagement.Hope he liked the photograph of himself in his smart uniform,glad to hear you both thought we did ok.
Best Wishes to you and your Dad
Nev


----------



## serviceman

Hiya Nobby...I remember Pip working a few tides with us on Bureaurcrat and once because he worked the engine telegraph too many times stern rope into Alex dock Dave Newdick the chief came up from the engine room and asked him if he thought he was playing a ******* one armed bandit...Pip's face turned purple. Do you remember the cards schools down Tollmans after cabin with little Hassan and Kalle? Happy days eh!


----------



## johnnoble

serviceman said:


> Hiya Nobby...I remember Pip working a few tides with us on Bureaurcrat and once because he worked the engine telegraph too many times stern rope into Alex dock Dave Newdick the chief came up from the engine room and asked him if he thought he was playing a ******* one armed bandit...Pip's face turned purple. Do you remember the cards schools down Tollmans after cabin with little Hassan and Kalle? Happy days eh!


yo tom, kalle is still on the go and he lives not far from me,he must be knocking on a bit,what i,ll have to do is pop round and see if he would like to come up to dockers club for are get together in december.p.s.will you be going next thursday afternoon at the usual watering hole?


----------



## RayJordandpo

Anyone remember an engineer on the docking docking tugs that lived in Hedon in the sixties. He owned quite a bit of land, more like a small holding. He kept chickens and would often bring the fresh eggs to sell to the lads on the shore gang. I remember Bri Chapman was going to buy a piece of his land to build a house on, he wanted £600 for it, would be worth a fortune these days. I cannot remember his name but I'm sure in his younger days he was engineer on the tug that shot the German plane down in WW2.


----------



## serviceman

Hiya John, if Kalle does come tell him not to bring any playing cards. He was as bad as Nick Exel to play cards with. All being well I'll be there on Thursday. Hopefully I'm picking a coaster up in Preston tomorrow and bringing her back to Hull...I hope everyone is keeping an eye on my gallery...also there's a member on here called barny with a lot of ship photos that have United docking tugs on...worth looking at...Tom


----------



## nobby clarke

hi tom,i remember kalle well give him my best if you see him,when the tollman was scrapped i joined the trawlerman did not see kalle again till we did the twelve month trip on the englishman, ask kalle if he,s still got his motorbike and side car when we were on the tollman he had one and i kid you not the sidecar was the size of a single decker bus how he drove i don,t know.all the best nobby


----------



## johnnoble

RayJordandpo said:


> Anyone remember an engineer on the docking docking tugs that lived in Hedon in the sixties. He owned quite a bit of land, more like a small holding. He kept chickens and would often bring the fresh eggs to sell to the lads on the shore gang. I remember Bri Chapman was going to buy a piece of his land to build a house on, he wanted £600 for it, would be worth a fortune these days. I cannot remember his name but I'm sure in his younger days he was engineer on the tug that shot the German plane down in WW2.


i think they called him old macdonald ray


----------



## keithsparks

by johnny noble is getting a dab hand at this computer game he will be a hacker next,i said hacker not.................


----------



## johnnoble

keithsparks said:


> by johnny noble is getting a dab hand at this computer game he will be a hacker next,i said hacker not.................


lets see if your a dab hand at getting your hand in your pocket you greedy b,sorry my mind gone blank and i cant remember how to spell that swear word because every one knows i dont swear(Jester)


----------



## peteb

Hi John, I've just posted a photo of Keith working hard on Statesman.
(gallery members faces). see you at the sea sick club, Thursday

Pete.


----------



## keithsparks

that has really hurt me John I always get a round in I cant elp it if you lot are in one pub and I am in another, thats another thing I bet no one can post a photo of John WORKING aboard a tug only working the oracle he he he.


----------



## johnnoble

peteb said:


> Hi John, I've just posted a photo of Keith working hard on Statesman.
> (gallery members faces). see you at the sea sick club, Thursday
> 
> Pete.


ive had a look at the photo of keith laid out in the sun and funny thing is i was listening to a track of the beatles singing i am a walrus,ironic that isnt it


----------



## nev gray

Hi 
The exhibition re United Towing as been extended until the second week in January,thank you.
Best Wishes to all
Nev


----------



## keithsparks

I have finally found that photo of myself getting the sun in Capetown the reason I was not glued to the radio was because the engines were broken and getting reoairs and all the deck crowd were ashore and no one could be found as a matter of fact I was just resting my eyes after making a brew for the three pr four dedicated members of the crew who were still aboard. If you believe that you will believe anything but its true honest.........


----------



## johnnoble

keithsparks said:


> I have finally found that photo of myself getting the sun in Capetown the reason I was not glued to the radio was because the engines were broken and getting reoairs and all the deck crowd were ashore and no one could be found as a matter of fact I was just resting my eyes after making a brew for the three pr four dedicated members of the crew who were still aboard. If you believe that you will believe anything but its true honest.........


there was a cow climbed up a tree


----------



## peteb

keithsparks said:


> I have finally found that photo of myself getting the sun in Capetown the reason I was not glued to the radio was because the engines were broken and getting reoairs and all the deck crowd were ashore and no one could be found as a matter of fact I was just resting my eyes after making a brew for the three pr four dedicated members of the crew who were still aboard. If you believe that you will believe anything but its true honest.........


Hope it doesn't take as long to find the book as it did to find the photo


----------



## johnnoble

*get together*

to all the ex united lads,theres the usual get together at the admiral of the humber(tuesday 21st dec) i hope theres a good turn out by you lads because im skint.(Pint)


----------



## ALLAN WILD

OK John...Ill be there, don't forget the shirt.
If I don't see ya before Christmas...all the best to you and all the family (Pint)


----------



## Pete Jordan

*Unable to attend get together*

Hi fellers,
Sorry I could'nt make to the drinking hole Tuesday. Just got home from sea. (Yeah. SOME of us don't give up). Anyway I had the Sh**s bad Mon:and Tues. Probably brought on after reading latest threads. And if you believe Appleyard staying aboard in Capetown youll believe ANYTHING. I did his watch so he could go ashore...and found a salvage job. I had to ring every pub in Cape.... Oops. or was that Durban. Sorry Kieth. Anyway, please let me know when next do. Merry Chrstmas all.
Pete Jordan


----------



## johnnoble

(Pint)hello pete hoping that your clear of the sh**s by now,it was a good turn out i think there was about 12 of us there and it finished with me,kevin gay and keith briant leaving at about 10-30ish.i think it was said that we,ll have a get together in mid jan. any how i would like to say to all the ex. u.t.c. lads have a merry xmas and all the best for the new year.


----------



## RayJordandpo

John,
I was that busy showing off my bus pass that I left those two calendars in the pub. Nothing to do with the seven hours I was in there, honest. I saw Danny yesterday in Hedon, he was just going in Queens for a livener! I politely declined.


----------



## johnnoble

yo ray,dont worry about the calendars ive got them and i,ll bring them to the next gathering of the clan.


----------



## ALLAN WILD

Sorry I missed the clan get together on Tuesday, It sounds like you all had a good sesh.
We were frozen up solid until Thursday.
Any way looking forward to the next one.
Until then to all the lads at home or at sea, I hope you all have a very safe and Merry Christmas & a great New year.


----------



## sam2182sw

*Anglian Prince Ex Salvageman*

Hi lads just to let you all know hot of the press, Anglian Prince ex Salvageman is laid in Alex Dock Hull waiting orders, might be laid up waiting buyer if not sold by Feb she is going to the scrap yard. sam2182sw


----------



## peteb

Hi Sam, I'll have a tarpaulin muster at the next meeting and see if we can raise enough cash to buy her and put her in Central dry dock.
Pete.


----------



## nev gray

Hi Pete
I will sort out the shovels to clear the mud out the dock first,I think we will be ok for compresser's though,keep smiling.
Regards
Nev


----------



## hughesy

*UTC exibition*

I was in Hull October 30th 2010, went to the Museum. saw the UTC
exibition saw a few faces I knew, I thought it would have been a bit bigger though??

well all the best
happy New Year to you
Hughesy(Thumb)


----------



## nev gray

Hi 
I am glad you were able to go and see the United Towing exhibition in the Maritime Museum In Hull,To answer your question Pete Bass and myself could have filled a room the same size again as the one used but we were only allowed to use the room which is sponsered by private people,as are any private exhibition's in the Maritime Museum in Hull.It took a lot of very hard work by Pete Bass ,myself and quite alot of helpers to put on the UTC Exhibition.Hope you enjoyed what you so re United Towing.

Best Wishes 
Nev


----------



## hughesy

*UTC exibition*

Hi Nev
I can how the space provided would be an issue in the museum, I thought it was good to see what was there, did'nt mean any disrespect about the size of the thing.

all the best(Thumb)
hughesy


----------



## Pete Jordan

Hi Nev
There will always be criticisms about things no matter how hard one works. You and Pete did good mate. Real good.Hearty congrats.
Pete Jordan


----------



## nev gray

Hi hughesy
I know what you mean by the size,I tryed to explain that when you are dealing with Museum's you try to win a little bit of ground at a time, but at the end of the day the Museum curator or is assitant have the final say.Pete and myself were given a free hand really for which we thank all concerned at the Museum.We hope that maybe sometime in the future we may get it on again at the Maritime.
Best Wishes
Nev


----------



## johnnoble

(Applause)i would like to take this opportunity to thank pete bass and nev gray for a wonderful exibition and to wish them and all the ex united towing lads all the best for 2011 and i,ll keep taking my medication,thats if i remember to take it.


----------



## Pete Jordan

Thanks for the good wishes, and to all .... a Happy New Year. And keep taking the medication. It may improve your memory ..um..er..... John?


----------



## nev gray

Thank you John for your kind remarks,all the best for 2011,christ i had better take my medication i have just lost a year,thanks.
Best Wishes
Nev


----------



## RayJordandpo

johnnoble said:


> (Applause)i would like to take this opportunity to thank pete bass and nev gray for a wonderful exibition and to wish them and all the ex united towing lads all the best for 2011 and i,ll keep taking my medication,thats if i remember to take it.


Thank you Frank. I'd better keep taking my medication, memory is not quite what it used to be (hence the calendars) 

Best wishes to all
ps when is the next meet?


----------



## Honnestden

Happy New Year To Every One How Many Of You Said You Would Not Get ( Drunk ) And You Did And It Will Be Never Again All The Best To The U T C Lads For 2011 Cheers


----------



## serviceman

Happy New Year to everyone, sorry that I've missed the last few get togethers but I've not been at my best health wise (probably too much medication). Keep us posted about the meetings Den please and does anyone know what happened to the Dauntless Star, was she sold on or scrapped?


----------



## Pete Jordan

Honnestden said:


> Happy New Year To Every One How Many Of You Said You Would Not Get ( Drunk ) And You Did And It Will Be Never Again All The Best To The U T C Lads For 2011 Cheers


Who shaid I was drunk? Never been drunk shince yast lear...last lear...yeserday. Happy New Year Den. see you at the next do. If it's before 13th. (I go back to work.)B\)


----------



## Honnestden

(Applause)


serviceman said:


> Happy New Year to everyone, sorry that I've missed the last few get togethers but I've not been at my best health wise (probably too much medication). Keep us posted about the meetings Den please and does anyone know what happened to the Dauntless Star, was she sold on or scrapped?[/
> 
> I do not know what as happened to Dauntless Star, the best person to ask is Pete Bass sorry you have not been to good i think we all are on too much medication will keep you posted cheers mate


----------



## BillH

From my book on CD - Adsteam UK Ltd - a group fleet history.



DAUNTLESS STAR (1969 – 1971)
O.N. 166711. 133g. 42n. 96.8 x 21.1 x 9.5 feet 
As built 6-cyl. 2 S.C.S.A (10½” x 13½”) engine made in 1943 by Crossley Bros Ltd, Manchester. 350bhp. 
Post 1960: 6-cyl. 2 S.C.S.A. (10½” x 13½”) Crossley HRN6 type engine made in1951 by Crossley Bros. Ltd, Manchester. 475bhp. 
2.10.1947: Launched as side trawler SUNLIT WATERS by Cochrane & Sons Ltd., Selby (Yard No.1332) as side trawler for Frederick E. Catchpole, Lowestoft. 
1948: Completed. 
1952: Sold to Boston Deep Sea Fishing and Ice Company Ltd, (B. A. Parkes, manager), Fleetwood and renamed BOSTON SWIFT. 
1954: Sold to Mercury Fisheries Ltd., Halifax NS. 
1956: Sold by court to Ministry of Trade & Industry of Nova Scotia. 
1957: Sold to G. Murray and Craig Stores (Aberdeen) Ltd., Aberdeen and renamed SWIFTBURN. 
1958: Sold to Star Drift Fishing Company Ltd. (Frederick E. Catchpole, manager), Lowestoft and renamed DAUNTLESS STAR. 
3.1960: Re-engined. 
10.1968: Anthony B. Wilbraham, Hessle appointed as manager. 
2.1969: Sold to John R. Reid, Francis Reid, Alexander Reid & Frank West, Lowestoft (United Towing Company Ltd., Hull, managers). 
1971: Sold to John R. Hashim, Frostenden, Suffolk. 
1973: Sold to Warbler Fishing Company Ltd. , Lowestoft. 
1976: Sold to Richard J. Brooks, Ipswich. 
1989: British register closed and deleted from Lloyd’s Register in 1992 as continued existence in doubt.


----------



## Honnestden

(Applause)


serviceman said:


> Happy New Year to everyone, sorry that I've missed the last few get togethers but I've not been at my best health wise (probably too much medication). Keep us posted about the meetings Den please and does anyone know what happened to the Dauntless Star, was she sold on or scrapped?[/
> 
> I do not know what as happened to Dauntless Star, the best person to ask is Pete Bass sorry you have not been to good i think we all are on too much medication i think the best medication is the liquid one hope you are well soon cheers


----------



## Honnestden

*Drunk*



Pete Jordan said:


> Who shaid I was drunk? Never been drunk shince yast lear...last lear...yeserday. Happy New Year Den. see you at the next do. If it's before 13th. (I go back to work.)B\)


You can never rember when you are or not that is why you say to our lass if you donot want a drink say yes and get a whisky for me (==D)


----------



## Pete Jordan

Honnestden said:


> You can never rember when you are or not that is why you say to our lass if you donot want a drink say yes and get a whisky for me (==D)


I do? That is not befitting of an ex-UTC tuggie. My humbleist apologies. I'll ask for a double next time.(LOL)


----------



## ALLAN WILD

*Next UTC get together*

Hi Pete
Just had a word with Pete Bass, Tuesday 11th Jan is looking good for the next clan gathering, so if you are all reading this out there, put it in your diary, and pass it on to any one you think may be interested.....Admiral of the Humber...12:30ish.(Pint)


----------



## Pete Jordan

ALLAN WILD said:


> Hi Pete
> Just had a word with Pete Bass, Tuesday 11th Jan is looking good for the next clan gathering, so if you are all reading this out there, put it in your diary, and pass it on to any one you think may be interested.....Admiral of the Humber...12:30ish.(Pint)


Good on you Al. I'll be there this time whether I got the Sh**ts or not. (By the way, our lass DID throw that wine at me !!)


----------



## Honnestden

*Admiral*

(Pint)


ALLAN WILD said:


> Hi Pete
> Just had a word with Pete Bass, Tuesday 11th Jan is looking good for the next clan gathering, so if you are all reading this out there, put it in your diary, and pass it on to any one you think may be interested.....Admiral of the Humber...12:30ish.(Pint)


(Pint) HAPPY NEW YEAR Mr wild and family should be in the Admiral if everything is ok on 11 1 2011 Regards 
Mr Shakesby


----------



## ALLAN WILD

*Admiral*

Thanks Den, see you there.


----------



## Honnestden

(Pint)


Honnestden said:


> (Applause)
> 
> 
> serviceman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Happy New Year to everyone, sorry that I've missed the last few get togethers but I've not been at my best health wise (probably too much medication). Keep us posted about the meetings Den please and does anyone know what happened to the Dauntless Star, was she sold on or scrapped?[/
> 
> I do not know what as happened to Dauntless Star, the best person to ask is Pete Bass sorry you have not been to good i think we all are on too much medication i think the best medication is the liquid one hope you are well soon cheers
> 
> 
> 
> (Pint) Hi Tom next meet is in Admiral on tues 11-1-2011 there seems to be a few going i will be there all been well hope to see you there Cheers Den
Click to expand...


----------



## keithsparks

must be an omen there 11.1.11 looks a bit spooky to me i will have to pretend its the 12th but i will definitely see you all there all the best fot new year Keith.


----------



## BillH

keithsparks said:


> must be an omen there 11.1.11 looks a bit spooky to me i will have to pretend its the 12th but i will definitely see you all there all the best fot new year Keith.


Even more spooky on this years Armistice day

11th hour
11th day
11th month
11th year.


----------



## Pete Jordan

BillH said:


> Even more spooky on this years Armistice day
> 
> 11th hour
> 11th day
> 11th month
> 11th year.


You think that looks spooky. You aught to see my wife after drinking 11 whiskies. (I keep telling her not to drink so much) Happy New Year.
Pete


----------



## Colin Handforth

Hi everybody, just found this site after being told about it by Pete Hemmerman, tis Colin Handforth hear, yes the one that married the office iron maiden, Angela. Interesting to see that so many of us are still floundering about, it will take me some time to read all up, but really is great to hear about you all, bi for now.


----------



## luke wilson

Hi Everyone, I am Luke, captain (Pongo) Len Rood's grandson. I went to see the exhibition and thoroughly enjoyed looking at the information and photos. Especially of my granddads football team (PFC). It was really interesting and well put together. I went with my mum (Jenny) and she was just wondering when the next reunion is. Many thanks to Pete bass for inviting us to the exhibition.


----------



## peteb

Hi Luke, The next annual reunion will be at the Trades & Labour Club, Friday 3rd June. I'll send Jenny all the details at a later date, hope to meet you there.
Regards Pete.


----------



## peteb

Colin Handforth said:


> Hi everybody, just found this site after being told about it by Pete Hemmerman, tis Colin Handforth hear, yes the one that married the office iron maiden, Angela. Interesting to see that so many of us are still floundering about, it will take me some time to read all up, but really is great to hear about you all, bi for now.


I Colin, give my regards to his worship the mayor


----------



## Colin Handforth

Hi to all my old shipmates in UTC, didn't we look young, which we were. I have a number of photos that I will have to scan (well pre-digital) and will post them asap. great to see that many of us still survive, mind you, that Jordan bloke must be pushing ther years! sorry ray, and yes I did hear about Joe Gilfillan, saw him a couple of years ago. please let me know when the next reunion is, and will try to make it. Cheers for now


----------



## Colin Handforth

Is this the Mike Crawley that sailed with Jack Golden and George Bartlet?

if you are, Colin Handforth ex Irishman and others asking


----------



## Colin Handforth

peteb said:


> I Colin, give my regards to his worship the mayor


Will do, just shows how a ex-tuggy can let life slipby - Lord Mayor! god help us!


----------



## oozy55

*george dee*

the tug you are think of was the andy mitchell when george was in the gulf


----------



## RayJordandpo

peteb said:


> Hi Ray the trawler cook on Forman was Wilf Shaw according to John Noble
> cheers Pete


Pete,
I thought Wilf Shaw was chief engineer on Foreman


----------



## oozy55

hi ray, first time on this site, some one was asking about george dee what tug he was on in the persian gulf about 1970 ish


----------



## D 5 Hoe

RayJordandpo said:


> Anyone remember an engineer on the docking docking tugs that lived in Hedon in the sixties. He owned quite a bit of land, more like a small holding. He kept chickens and would often bring the fresh eggs to sell to the lads on the shore gang. I remember Bri Chapman was going to buy a piece of his land to build a house on, he wanted £600 for it, would be worth a fortune these days. I cannot remember his name but I'm sure in his younger days he was engineer on the tug that shot the German plane down in WW2.


Hi ray just doing the nostalga bit and saw your question, The engineer I think was Sid Haywood and was in the shore gang when I met him. Dave.


----------



## RayJordandpo

D 5 Hoe said:


> Hi ray just doing the nostalga bit and saw your question, The engineer I think was Sid Haywood and was in the shore gang when I met him. Dave.


Hi Dave,
Sid Haywood it is. I remember him bringing the eggs to sell on a Saturday morning. Can't remember exactly where his land was although I have a feeling it was down Sacred Gate.


----------



## Crowswood

http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=76962&stc=1&d=1424621633

Hi Ray

The long standing Ch Eng on MT Foreman was Wilf Shores - I have tried to attach a not very good photo of Wilf and Pongo on board Foreman.
I'm not sure which part of this flimsy little planet you are at the moment. If you are away and somewhere warm you may not be aware that there is a campaign (appears to be successful) by Pongo's daughter to preserve 'Dead Bod'. ABP are being very helpful and want to carefully remove said Bod to safety while the Siemens Green Port construction progresses. Google Hull Daily Mail Dead Bod for details. 
If the picture doesn't attach itself I will have another attempt 

Best wishes Mike C


----------



## RayJordandpo

Crowswood said:


> http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=76962&stc=1&d=1424621633
> 
> Hi Ray
> 
> The long standing Ch Eng on MT Foreman was Wilf Shores - I have tried to attach a not very good photo of Wilf and Pongo on board Foreman.
> I'm not sure which part of this flimsy little planet you are at the moment. If you are away and somewhere warm you may not be aware that there is a campaign (appears to be successful) by Pongo's daughter to preserve 'Dead Bod'. ABP are being very helpful and want to carefully remove said Bod to safety while the Siemens Green Port construction progresses. Google Hull Daily Mail Dead Bod for details.
> If the picture doesn't attach itself I will have another attempt
> 
> Best wishes Mike C


Hi Mike,
Yes that's Wilf how I remember him. I am in Brazil in the moment in the shipyard in Niteroi across the bridge from Rio. I'm living in a hotel so things are not too bad. I know all about the"save the Dead Bod" I saw it on TV before I came away (I've actually ordered a tee shirt)
cya
Ray


----------



## EdScott

*EdScott*



guinnessmick said:


> i went to have a look last week but did not see anything about the tugs just the fishing i was really looking forward to having a look


Happy new year Mick. I will be coming up to Hull in about 2 weeks time
so I"ll drop in and see you but will ring first.
Regards, Ed.


----------



## gui

EdScott said:


> Happy new year Mick. I will be coming up to Hull in about 2 weeks time
> so I"ll drop in and see you but will ring first.
> Regards, Ed.


happy new year to you too ed i never knew you was on this site


----------



## Challisstern

Crowswood said:


> Hi Ray
> 
> Good to know you're about - interesting to see a few names I recognise. Oh yes the madness of the early anchor snatching days. I was on Merchantman with Jack Golden and George Bartlet. The main qualification was being mad!
> I believe the brass plate business was a safety idea against insurance claims. If tug screwed up with a job i.e. a salvage job turned into an oil spill or a tow broke lose and ploughed through a shopping centre the unfortunate victims could only claim from that 'single' tug company. In theory it protected the rest of the fleet. I'm not sure whether it was ever put to the test. Sounds like work / a fortune for the lawyers and accountants.
> Incidently I'm Mike Crawley mate of the good ship MT Foreman for a good length of time with Pongo - and on most of the others around mid 60s to early 70s.
> 
> Best wishes
> 
> Mike


Vestey and his fleets used the same dodge, that every ship was owned by a 'fictitious' company to limit liability in the event of a disaster. Plus he often swopped ship names about if they changed their trading pattern. But what ever his legal wranglings he kept a lot of people in jobs and didn't pay any taxes on his empire, which included Dewhursts the high st butchers, Union Cold Storage, Weddel Smith wholesale butchers and transport. From the fields to your plate he had his meat trade sewn up such that his companies dealt with it at every step. Edward Vestey who looked after Blue Star , his son now runs Vestey Foods which caters to the carriage trade with delicacies from around the world carried by others.
I remember Star Offshore being bandied around yet didn't know it was a joint venture with UTC till now.

Another one of his was Starman, a joint venture with Loman a German heavy lift company. The last vessel looked like an oil rig supply ship, accomodation fwd and a long working deck aft. It had a 300t stulkan derick, the Engineers called the 'big stick' and a loading ramp on the stern ' the back door'.


----------



## Peter Hewson

The Dead Bod, "Graffiti" is allegedly in Humber St somewhere.

Pete


----------

